# question



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

how much draw back do you need to get a got lock in on a carp??


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm going to assume you are referring to poundage? If so that answer is varied. For our southern brethren accustomed to shooting number tournaments, their draw weight varies from 30 to 40 lbs. However, up farther north, we like using a tad higher poundage. My bow currently is set at 55 lbs but I know of a couple MN boys who whack and stack with 80 lb compounds!

What you may want to consider in your choice:
1) What are you shooting? Carp are soft-fleshed fish so are a tad easier to penetrate than, let's say gar, which though may be smaller, have much thicker skin.

2) What size fish are you shooting? Bigger fish like 15+ pound carp may need higher poundage.

3) Where are you shooting? If you are spot and stalking lazy hogs loafing in the milfoil, you're deepest shot might be around a foot. However, if you are in very clear water or deeper water, the fish may be deeper as well. Deeper shots equals increased poundage.

4) What is most comfortable for you? Starting kids bowfishing just may be the biggest thrill of anyone's life. And you certainly don't want them straining back a 40 lb bow. The Genesis bows have been used for a few years now with the younger generation with great success. On the other hand, if you are comfortable with higher poundage, go for it.

Just remember, if you miss a fish, higher poundage bows will send that fiberglass deep into the substrate of the lake. Be extra careful around cattails!!! Trying to yank an arrow out of those buggers is next to impossible.

If anything, just experiment! Get an old, used bow and dick around with it until you get it right. I started with my dad's old deer hunting bow. It worked just fine until I decided I wanted an upgrade.

Hope this answers your questions. :beer:


----------

